# Critique 3 yr old Thoroughbred



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Please critique this possible buy for dressage. She is 3 year old Thoroughbred. 

Thanks!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like her. Is she off the track? I think she could use a little more muscling. I'm no expert in conformation so I'll leave the details to the pros.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Her shoulder is a tad upright for a dressage horse, close to ideal for a jumper. She's a tad long in the back, and her croup is a little prominent. A wee bit downhill but being 3 she may grow out if it. Her cannons are a hair long but not too bad for a TB, and I like her hindquarter but I feel like her stifle angle is a tad open (in other words that's a slightly posty hind leg). Lovely deep heartgirth, she might be a bit wasp-waisted which would make her weak through the loin but if she's fresh off the track she might let down.

I won't say anything about head/neck/tie in, because of the angle of her head it will change the apparent proportions.

Overall I really like her, but not for a dressage horse. I think, provided she levels out or matures uphill, she'd make a great jumper... different types! Usually, a good jumper should be able to offer a decent dressage test, and a good dressage horse should be able to jump ok, but there's a reason the types for top jumpers and top dressage horses are completely different. Different horses for different courses.

I love her, but if you don't jump, you should be looking for a horse with a slightly shorter back, more slope in the shoulder, and a smoother coupling.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem, I hope you got something useful out of all that? I tend to waffle so I hope I didn't fill my post with too much fluff!


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Woooow. I totally looked at this horse last night as a hunter prospect.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

How did she look?? Are you going to pick her up?


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

No, I mean I looked at it last night online and called the people. Haven't seen it in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

This is what Canter told me about her....

"We LOVE this horse!!!! She is gentle, kind and soooo pretty. The pics dont do her justice.It was race day when we took her pics and she was so laid back and not spooky at all esp with all the commotion at the race track. We really want to find her a great home as she is just not suited to be a race horse but would do so well in another discipline. She would do great as a dressage-endurance prospect with some additional schooling. I think Pass Approval has so much potential-can you tell how much I love this horse-LOL!!!!"

Thought it might be helpful for you.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She is so very pretty! But...I'm looking at her back pasterns...and cannot tell if its the shadows from her dark legs and the grass. But they look a bit funny to me, like they slope quite a bit more than they should.

Does anyone else see that?


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking at a different horse now. I'm not too big on mares and found a gelding I like better. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/please-help-horse-119407/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I've looked at both. I really like the gelding! but Im biased based on the fact that I personally prefer a gelding and I also love a chestnut! He looks really nicely built though and the fact that he hasn't raced is also good. It means he hasn't had that extra strain on his joints


----------

